# latex over oil no priming?



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

so was that the top line or the mid line, I mean they all say primer included, a market gimmick that guarantees nothing really. But the pure white means no grey so there is less coverage and also less white titanium is in the mid line. The titanium makes for fast drying, drip runs and weaker adhesion and I found that stuff on a wall once that didn't even adhere to latex itself, I tested the old stuff with acetone and sure enough.... But the top line is good adhesion, that said i only apply it when it's handed to me as the matching touch up.


----------



## Will22 (Jun 13, 2012)

Usually, white ready-mixes in paints are toned, to provide hiding ability. Most of the paints considered as "self priming " (I prefer this description, instead of paint and primer in one) are premium products. For stain blocking, metal applications, and specialty adhesion, a primer is recommended. There is no secret ingredient in these products.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Will, Four coats later and I'm done. I did notice that the Duron I painted a year ago has a slight gray where this Behr crap is a bit whiter. I thought I got the top of the line stuff, about $40 a gal. but reading what you and Pete say, it sounds like I didn't. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bettua4522 (Jan 3, 2013)

ive done many draw downs w/ bm aura, regal, and muralo over h/g oil w/ out sanding and w/ enough time (2 weeks) you cant stratch it off w/ a knife.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

superiorhip said:


> if you want proper adhesion you need to use oil for a topcoat or prime it first.



*yes!*​
and always sand first


----------

